# Por-15 heads up!



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

One of the first things I put POR-15 on a few months back when I started my restoration was the hood hinges. Talk about looking brand spanking new. I was proud how they turned out. Well Friday evening my painter was bolting the hood on to align the front body panels and tried to shut the hood and it would not shut. No damage done to the hood thank god! But the POR-15 had pretty much dried so hard it welded the hinge in the "open" position. After removing the hinge he beat the hell out of it with a sledge and was able to eventually get it to free up. The POR-15 didnt chip and wouldnt break though! Its some pretty damn durable stuff. Now my plan is to actually take him 2 more painted hinges and not use the ones with POR-15 on them!


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I saw the demo of that stuff at Car Craft last year. It would actually dent before it would chip. I bought some to coat my floor pans with in my Camaro. Good stuff!


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I did my entire frame, firewall, rearend, front upper and lower control arms in gloss black POR-15. I know it is not "correct" but it looks good! It is like powdercoating in a can, very durable. I am going to paint the inner fenders and core support in the semi-gloss "chassis black". The key is proper prepwork, I followed the instructions on the can and it is on there for good!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ya, I guess I wouldn't put it on any moving parts, or where you need a good ground. May not want to coat it over bolts that may need to be removed either. Speculating the bolts could get welded to whatever after it dried.

Since we're on the topic, what do you guys use to clean a brush? The can says use POR15 solvent(doh!), how about gasoline or paint thinner(guessing the thinner may not touch it)? Any ideas?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It says on the can not to get it in the seal of the lid. My can came already sealed up like that. I dont doubt for a minute that is stuck hinges in the open position.

I use regular lacquer thinner to get it off my hands and other things I dont want it on, BEFORE it dries. Once its dry, its on there and nothing short of a grinder is going to get it off. I stopped by the Dollar Store and picked up a few packs of assorted brushes for $2 each. Usually its easier to just chuck them than it is to get enough of it out so you can use it again.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Thump. I will be laying on my back to apply. Long sleeves, goggles, hat and a handkerchief to cover my face will be in order. Maybe gloves too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i buy boxes of the nitride gloves at harbor freight....peel and toss 100 pair for like 8 bucks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

absolutely, cheap brushes then throw them away. i use something like an icepick to punch a hole in the lid. when im done i put a screw in the hole. i have never been able to get a lid off after the first time. if you have a beer fridge in your shop keep it in there, it will last longer.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> i buy boxes of the nitride gloves at harbor freight....peel and toss 100 pair for like 8 bucks


That's the kind I was thinking about. Use them once then toss them.....



66tempestGT said:


> absolutely, cheap brushes then throw them away. i use something like an icepick to punch a hole in the lid. when im done i put a screw in the hole. i have never been able to get a lid off after the first time. if you have a beer fridge in your shop keep it in there, it will last longer.


Beer fridge? Heck, I put leeches, modeling glue in the wifes new stainless fridge. What's a can of POR15??? Although, there might be an odor factor. Leeches don't smell too good after they've been dead for awhile. At least they're in a sealed container. Don't smell until you open the lid. Whew! I also clean fish on the counter. I guess after 18 years, the wife has given up.....

Here's part of our kitchen. Took the pic awhile ago after I installed the backsplash. Boy did I get off track on the subject matter...


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

66tempestGT said:


> absolutely, cheap brushes then throw them away. i use something like an icepick to punch a hole in the lid. when im done i put a screw in the hole. i have never been able to get a lid off after the first time. *if you have a beer fridge in your shop* keep it in there, it will last longer.


Isn't that mandatory?:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont have a fridge in the shop, but my dad has 4 of them so he makes up for it. 

I put the green tape I use to mask my cars around the lip of the can to keep the stuff out of the seal groove. That makes a HUGE difference in being able to open the can again. Though I do like the idea of a screw through the lid.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I had to laugh... Some years back when Por-15 was fairly new my buddy bought some and went nuts with it on his car. He did the firewall and inner wheels and who knows what else. Only problem was since it was gloss black it showed all the flaws(many) he says I'll just sand it down and do it over. Por15 is not known for its workability. Hard as a two peckered billy goat. Best part was that it was on his Camaro! I think he is still sanding on it???


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thumpin455 said:


> I dont have a fridge in the shop, but my dad has 4 of them so he makes up for it.
> 
> I put the green tape I use to mask my cars around the lip of the can to keep the stuff out of the seal groove. That makes a HUGE difference in being able to open the can again. *Though I do like the idea of a screw through the lid*.


For some reason I really hate to ask this question, but, I'm not understanding the screw thing.


----------



## dataway (May 21, 2011)

When I buy POR15 I go to the hardware store and get some pint size "mason jars" ...the ones with the screw on lid with the rubber seal. Before I ever use the stuff the first time I divide it up into these jars and close them up. That way I can use it in smaller amounts. It will stay good for years far as I can tell in an unopened mason jar.
JohnnyB


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*POR15 under 69 Convertible*

I found a convertible that I like but it has por15 sprayed/painted all over and kind of sloppily all over underneath. Will this cause problems with restoration. I dont think it needs a frame off. just curious about this stuff.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

POR 15 cures to a very hard finish. I wouldnt worry so much about how to get it off but what was the owner trying to cover and why?


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

onetwomany said:


> POR 15 cures to a very hard finish. I wouldnt worry so much about how to get it off but what was the owner trying to cover and why?


Thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

POR-15 is great stuff just not good on some parts. Especially parts that need to move, like the hood hinges! Ive done my floor pans inside and out, my entire frame, and rear end.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

68greengoat said:


>




I also redid the back splash.










I used the POR15 reducer and sprayed it with a paint gun. I used lacquer thinner to clean the gun. Did the frame in gloss silver and the suspension peaces in gloss black. The silver can fade or change color a bit from UV rays. It took a gallon of the silver for the frame and 2 quarts of black for the suspension. Each peace got 4 coats top and bottom. Everything is as smooth as glass.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Only thing about spraying it is, it says to use a fresh air respirator, don't use a regular respirator. I def would not that stuff to harden in my lungs, thats some serious stuff.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I painted it outside and a 3m respirator with 2 filters carbon and particulate. It was foggy it laid down very nice. It filled in every poor and made it as flat as glass. For sure you need a good mask. When I do it again it will be a fresh air one.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I would just consider that a brush on product.. I love it, use it all the time. After my car had issues, the body shop I use just POR 15d an entire 70 Chevelle after media blasting, body, not the suspension, just building off of that. Waiting to see the results, like a super primer.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

likethat said:


> I also redid the back splash.


Nice! Easy to install and looks pretty darn good. Gives a kitchen a facelift....

POR15'd my gas tank, cleaned the tank to look almost new first, and everything rear of the dif. Turned out great. Going to hit the dif next. Whoever uses it, just don't get any on your skin.... It may be there for awhile....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I found that brake cleaner gets POR off your hands as long as it hasnt dried completely. Still I use latex gloves so I minimize how much gets on me.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I used gloves too, they're just to darn short. Had POR15 on my wrists and some started to run under my long sleeved shirt.. Laying on my back it was running down the brush. Boy was that tough to hang on to at times.... Had to wipe the handle periodically.....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Use it a bit more sparingly.  I learned to paint with a brush in the USAF, we painted anything that didnt move, if it moved we waxed it. Paint enough rocks in the uniform you gotta pay for and you learn not to get it on you. Man I did some pretty yellow and tan rocks.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The trick to getting the lid off after the first use, is to use a piece of wax paper between the lid and rim. Works every time for me.


----------

